# A cool dry place?



## Logos_Rising (May 31, 2020)

Need some advice. I don’t have many spaces for storing food long term. I currently live in a garden apartment (basement) where really “dry” is relatively hard to find. I mean I can definitely imagine dryer places than anything here. So I’m wondering what dry really means anyway? There’s a pantry with shelving I’d love to use because it’s the only decent amount of space I have for storage, but it’s the least dry of all my rooms. Is there a humidity level that’s considered safe? And does it need to be dry if I’m sealing everything in Mylar bags & storing them in 5 gal buckets?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Logos_Rising said:


> Need some advice. I don't have many spaces for storing food long term. I currently live in a garden apartment (basement) where really "dry" is relatively hard to find. I mean I can definitely imagine dryer places than anything here. So I'm wondering what dry really means anyway? There's a pantry with shelving I'd love to use because it's the only decent amount of space I have for storage, but it's the least dry of all my rooms. Is there a humidity level that's considered safe? And does it need to be dry if I'm sealing everything in Mylar bags & storing them in 5 gal buckets?


Do some research on properly sealing your food for medium and long term storage and that should help out. This site has a number of very good threads on food storage.

You can seal food in mylar bags with oxygen absorbers, or in vacuum sealed packages are 2 common ways to do it. Canning food and sealing it properly using proven canning methods is another way to preserve food. Heck, you can just place some beans and rice in a mason jar with a sealed lid hand tighten and you should be good to go for a while.

Stuff like that. Hope this helps.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Old freezer or fridge and small dehumidifier.


----------



## Logos_Rising (May 31, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Do some research on properly sealing your food for medium and long term storage and that should help out. This site has a number of very good threads on food storage.
> 
> You can seal food in mylar bags with oxygen absorbers, or in vacuum sealed packages are 2 common ways to do it. Canning food and sealing it properly using proven canning methods is another way to preserve food. Heck, you can just place some beans and rice in a mason jar with a sealed lid hand tighten and you should be good to go for a while.
> 
> Stuff like that. Hope this helps.


Thanks but I'm really just asking about humidity levels, not preservation methods. There's no point in preserving anything if I have no place to store it. As I said in my post I'm sealing in Mylar & 5 gal buckets.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Logos_Rising said:


> Thanks but I'm really just asking about humidity levels, not preservation methods. There's no point in preserving anything if I have no place to store it. As I said in my post I'm sealing in Mylar & 5 gal buckets.


Don't worry about humidity levels if you have stored and sealed your food correctly. Lighten up, have a shot of whisky and listen to some good music!


----------

